# Designer T-Shirts?



## alittleweirdo (Apr 20, 2004)

I was reading in article in the paper this morning about designer t-shirts, and was wondering if they are really better than cheaper versions. $50 seems so expensive for one t-shirt! Is it really worth it?


----------



## diamonds (Apr 20, 2004)

yes it is realy worth it. i mean its ok to have somethings that arent desighner as long as its cute.


----------



## Shoediva (Apr 21, 2004)

I think maybe you can splurge with one or two but otherwise may be a waste of money. I wouldnt spent $50 unless i really really liked it. I actually just bought some t-shirts off a cool site. You actually design your own t-shirt or pick from hundreds of fun designs they have. www.zazzle.com


----------



## Californian (Apr 21, 2004)

No




comment.


----------



## Kage_sCupotea (Apr 21, 2004)

Speaking from the view of someone who did that: No. When I was in middle school, the big rage was "Hyper Color" shirts, that changed color with body heat. Of course, once they were washed one time, did they ever work again? No. Just a fad. And I paid $26 for it (at the time, $26 was probably what $50 would be today). Actually, my mom wouldn't even let me buy it, or buy it for me. I used birthday money from my grandparents. What a waste of money. But I was cool for a little while with my Hyper Color shirt. (Those were the good old days...New Kids on the Block, etc.,what fun! LOL)


----------



## Californian (Apr 21, 2004)

hahahah. Memories... like the corners of our minds... we had sock hops at my jr. high. All the boys were afraid to dance except for the one who got a little too close. Ew.

Well you learned your lesson! I've done similar things. Oh well... Some things are worth the splurge like Vellasic pickles. Store brand pickles are totally inferior. It's worth the extra 3-4 bucks.





BOy did this go off on a tangent.

Originally Posted by *Kage_sCupotea* Speaking from the view of someone who did that: No. 
When I was in middle school, the big rage was "Hyper Color" shirts, that changed color with body heat. Of course, once they were washed one time, did they ever work again? No. Just a fad. And I paid $26 for it (at the time, $26 was probably what $50 would be today). Actually, my mom wouldn't even let me buy it, or buy it for me. I used birthday money from my grandparents. What a waste of money. But I was cool for a little while with my Hyper Color shirt.

(Those were the good old days...New Kids on the Block, etc.,what fun! LOL)


----------



## Kage_sCupotea (Apr 21, 2004)

Originally Posted by *Californian* hahahah. Memories... like the corners of our minds... we had sock hops at my jr. high. All the boys were afraid to dance except for the one who got a little too close. Ew.Well you learned your lesson! I've done similar things. Oh well... Some things are worth the splurge like Vellasic pickles. Store brand pickles are totally inferior. It's worth the extra 3-4 bucks.





BOy did this go off on a tangent.

Amen sista! Some things are worth the extra splurge.



But, though I love Vellasic, actually, my grandpa makes the *best* pickles!


----------

